# Need Help Identifying Artwork Artsit



## noobtramp (Dec 31, 2017)

I have recently received from my grandfather some artwork. 

The pieces are extremely high quality, but I simple lack the ability to find the artist (I can not read his handwriting)

Can anyone help me identify or at least get more information on these pieces?

Thank you.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

Can you share some pictures?


----------



## noobtramp (Dec 31, 2017)

Here you go


----------



## noobtramp (Dec 31, 2017)

I have shared pictures now


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm sorry, I'm not very educated on this subject. Have you asked your grandfather?


----------



## noobtramp (Dec 31, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not very educated on this subject. Have you asked your grandfather?


He has passed away, so I sadly am not able to.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

noobtramp said:


> He has passed away, so I sadly am not able to.


Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## jacqueline (Jul 30, 2017)

noobtramp said:


> Here you go


Any idea what region of the world the paintings are from? The names look like Rene or Remo Caponi and J. B. Ghalard or Ghalaro to me but the first letter of that last name could be an I, a C, an F or something I haven't guessed. Having more samples of the person's writing would help

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## noobtramp (Dec 31, 2017)

jacqueline said:


> Any idea what region of the world the paintings are from? The names look like Rene or Remo Caponi and J. B. Ghalard or Ghalaro to me but the first letter of that last name could be an I, a C, an F or something I haven't guessed. Having more samples of the person's writing would help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The painting is Italian. The tiles I am unsure of. Any links to these artists wiki?


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

You could try to find a match via 'Google images' where you will have the possibility to upload an image via the searchform. After you uploaded the image Google wil perform a search trying to find similarities in its extensive image-database, based on patterns, colors and what more.

https://images.google.com/


----------

